# Widget screenshot plus bloqué



## Gallagher (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
j'utilise régulièrement l'excellent widget Screenshot plus avec le dashboard. Mais depuis 2 jours ce dernier est inutilisable. Il ne répond plus à aucune fonction et affiche inlassablement "loading".
Je l'ai fermé. je l'ai réouvert. Je l'ai mis à jour. Je l'ai effacé, puis retélécharger... Rien y fait! D'ailleurs il ne répond pas non plus à la commander Pomme+R pour relancer le widget.
C'est vraiment énervant.
Y-a-t-il une préférence particulière à virer ou autre chose à faire...?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Tu peux toujours essayer de jeter son fichier de préférences pour voir :
TaMaison/Bibliothèque/Preferences/widget-com.apple.widget.screeenshotplus.plist


----------



## Gallagher (8 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
il suffit que je lise ton message pour que ça refonctionne. Comme d'hab ça va mieux en le disant.
En tout cas merci pour le fichier de préférences, je ne savais pas ou ceux des widgets se trouvaient.


----------



## yzykom (12 Octobre 2006)

Le bug "loading" permanent de l'excellent ScreenShot Plus a &#233;t&#233; rencontr&#233; par plusieurs personnes apparemment (dont moi). Voici donc ce que j'avais trouv&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque suite &#224; une recherche Google.

Il existe une version modifi&#233;e que l'on trouve ici. ( lien direct ici ) (en Anglais)

La seule dif&#233;rence avec l'original est qu'il n'est plus possible de faire d'importation directe dans iPhoto ou Aper&#231;u. Par contre, &#231;a ne plante plus. D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris, c'est l'auteur du widget lui m&#234;me qui a r&#233;alis&#233; la version moidifi&#233;e aussi.

Si &#231;a peut d&#233;panner quelqu'un ... D'autant plus que ce widget est vraiment r&#233;ussi pour les captures d'&#233;crans, fen&#234;tres, s&#233;lections, diff&#233;r&#233;es, ...


----------



## Gallagher (2 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Le bug "loading" permanent de l'excellent ScreenShot Plus a été rencontré par plusieurs personnes apparemment (dont moi). Voici donc ce que j'avais trouvé à l'époque suite à une recherche Google.
> 
> Il existe une version modifiée que l'on trouve ici. ( lien direct ici ) (en Anglais)
> 
> ...


Merci infiniment... Le bug reprend à nouveau chez moi (3 semaines plus tard...). Merci beaucoup pour le lien!!!


----------

